# On The Way To Las Vegas Super Show 2014 lowrider Magazine Sanction Car Shows



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

First Stop Arizona :thumbsup: How's Going Shout You're club ,city & what you're taking ....


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

:dunno: ???


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/467161-lrm-az-car-show-roll-call.html#post19239817


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/467161-lrm-az-car-show-roll-call.html#post19239817


Even that one is dead lol


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

:drama:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Dead because it sold out two weeks after reg opened. So basically nobody got reg sent in there for not really much of a who's going more who is not.

Me + 3 bikes


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

96tein said:


> Dead because it sold out two weeks after reg opened. So basically nobody got reg sent in there for not really much of a who's going more who is not.
> 
> Me + 3 bikes


:dunno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Alexp59 said:


> :drama:


Did u make the pre reg deadline


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

96tein said:


> Dead because it sold out two weeks after reg opened. So basically nobody got reg sent in there for not really much of a who's going more who is not.
> 
> Me + 3 bikes


They should just fill in the vendors spot with cars or.bike.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Do they have a traditional class on lowrider bikes, or full custom bikes from back then go against radicals from now . ? Anyone know


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s Everyone, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO AND LIL ROB!!!*

Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!

For more info. go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 

You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Ariztlan said:


> Greeting’s Everyone, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014.
> 
> The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium.
> 
> ...



When are you guys sending out the information forms if we maid it in


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> When are you guys sending out the information forms if we maid it in


Would be nice to know if we made it in soon so we can reserve our hotels.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

96tein said:


> Dead because it sold out two weeks after reg opened. So basically nobody got reg sent in there for not really much of a who's going more who is not.
> 
> Me + 3 bikes


 next year they should plan it for june or july, warm weather, kids out of school and more time to prepair.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Next year they should have more shows


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

VENOM89 said:


> Would be nice to know if we made it in soon so we can reserve our hotels.


I sent PM to them see what they say


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

VENOM89 said:


> Would be nice to know if we made it in soon so we can reserve our hotels.


Oh you were not excepted buddy, looks like your going to fresno now haha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

They said the letters been going out since Monday and last Spatch is going out.Friday. Hopefully we maid it.in


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> They said the letters been going out since Monday and last Spatch is going out.Friday. Hopefully we maid it.in


:x:hno:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

anyone know if there's an official date for the 2014 vegas super show yet?


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

September 21st


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

96tein said:


> Oh you were not excepted buddy, looks like your going to fresno now haha


Just got my indoor confirmation bro haha...hopefully i make it out there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is someone on their way to the place right now? Like a few weeks early?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I got indoor for gt edition n daughter Lil tiger


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I got nothing them bastards sold out


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> I got nothing them bastards sold out


There always new Mexico show


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I really wanted to show my pedal cars at the show but they sold out of exhibitor spaces and will not let you switch papers so you can use the papers of ppl who decided not to show.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump az almost here


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

So who going to az  10 more days


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

:wave:

Me with two entries


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> :wave:
> 
> Me with two entries


See u there bro.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds like this is the only show to qualify for vegas. Words goung around that fresno has been dropped.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

96tein said:


> Sounds like this is the only show to qualify for vegas. Words goung around that fresno has been dropped.


Someone posted on shows and events that lq said Fresno still going to happen and I seen flier going around that sanction and lrm having show in new Mexico


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Almost show time.


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hotel reserved, heading out there Friday Morning. Lets see what the new year brings in.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. 

**The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
*
*You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

VENOM89 said:


> Hotel reserved, heading out there Friday Morning. Lets see what the new year brings in.


Have a safe trip see you on Friday. Going to be a great show. 

Have a great Blessed Day. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

VENOM89 said:


> Hotel reserved, heading out there Friday Morning. Lets see what the new year brings in.


See u there bro


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Ariztlan said:


> Have a safe trip see you on Friday. Going to be a great show.
> 
> Have a great Blessed Day. :thumbsup:


Likewise, See you friday bro always a good show TTT


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> See u there bro


Looks like its going to be a bad ass show again. See you out there.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Almost show time.


YES 4 MORE DAYS!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Best of show bikes 

1st venom
2nd care bear 
3rd gt edition


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Best of show trike.

1st???? 
2nd green envy
3rd nocturnal


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting it g and the one who one first for trikes was I think the batman bike


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Best of show bikes
> 
> 1st venom
> 2nd care bear
> 3rd gt edition


Great pics bro gt bike looks bad ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How was mc magic?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice bikes thanks for the pic


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

This one took first


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

This bike n turn table is nice


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Thats all I.have.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

96tein said:


> This one took first


Wow are you kidding me no disrespect to the owner but this trike doesn't even come to Green With Envy in points wow somebody knows somebody...


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

It beat me to john lol


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

96tein said:


> This one took first



on what category or best of show


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

In my category and 1st place best of show


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Wow are you kidding me no disrespect to the owner but this trike doesn't even come to Green With Envy in points wow somebody knows somebody...




Thanks for the support :dunno:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

some pic of the bikes


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like it was a nice show...looks like a good number of bikes busted out!
Just dissapointed on BOS for trikes...I'm sure there was a misunderstanding...
Just because it's a local club...Looks like it's all about politics....smh


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> Looks like it was a nice show...looks like a good number of bikes busted out!
> Just dissapointed on BOS for trikes...I'm sure there was a misunderstanding...
> Just because it's a local club...Looks like it's all about politics....smh



:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

What about that' radical black and silver bike it didn't place?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree with One of a Kind. David sure have got BOS for trikes. I don't see where that trike won.. 
Same with the bikes. I think GT Edtion should got 2nd. The only thing I see that Care Bear has over GT is that it has a better display. But over all I would have gave it to GT. 

I know Care Bear is from Az & something tell me that trike is from Az too.. NO disrespect to Care Bear or the trike. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> It beat me to john lol


That's sad bro all China parts vs all Manny parts doesn't make any cents...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

78mc said:


> I agree with One of a Kind. David sure have got BOS for trikes. I don't see where that trike won..
> Same with the bikes. I think GT Edtion should got 2nd. The only thing I see that Care Bear has over GT is that it has a better display. But over all I would have gave it to GT.
> 
> I know Care Bear is from Az & something tell me that trike is from Az too.. NO disrespect to Care Bear or the trike. Just my 2 cents..




you mad bro?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> What about that' radical black and silver bike it didn't place?


rey 619 bike took second


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> Wow are you kidding me no disrespect to the owner but this trike doesn't even come to Green With Envy in points wow somebody knows somebody...


shitty ass judges ... they dont know what to look for


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> That's sad bro all China parts vs all Manny parts doesn't make any cents...


Yeah thats what I was saying bro and they put me in full custom which I thought frame was going in radical I guess not


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> you mad bro?


No. Because it a -Good Topic


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

78mc said:


> No. Because it a -Good Topic


Yes it is


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

78mc said:


> I agree with One of a Kind. David sure have got BOS for trikes. I don't see where that trike won..
> Same with the bikes. I think GT Edtion should got 2nd. The only thing I see that Care Bear has over GT is that it has a better display. But over all I would have gave it to GT.
> 
> I know Care Bear is from Az & something tell me that trike is from Az too.. NO disrespect to Care Bear or the trike. Just my 2 cents..



That care bear bike has been beating bikes for years now...same thing every year, people thought they should have won and that bike beats them all the time... the judges see something in that bike that cant be beat , same judges too... who knows but that's why you don't even care what the judges think, means more when the crowd and your peers knows whats better...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow mesa judges sucks


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

96tein said:


> This one took first


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> This bike n turn table is nice


 This one was sick


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Wow are you kidding me no disrespect to the owner but this trike doesn't even come to Green With Envy in points wow somebody knows somebody...


Same Old Lowrider Magazine.Nothings Changed.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> That care bear bike has been beating bikes for years now...same thing every year, people thought they should have won and that bike beats them all the time... the judges see something in that bike that cant be beat , same judges too... who knows but that's why you don't even care what the judges think, *means more when the crowd and your peers knows whats better*...


Well Said...


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Out of nowhere I decided to read this and decided to give my opinion, not that anyone cares.. Lol I believe the bikes were judged properly from what I'm seeing in the photos. I've seen both the gt bike and carebear bike in person. The carebear wins for two reasons, first reason is minor, display. Second reason makes a huge difference, body modifications. Look at the scoresheets and see, if I remember correctly, body mods is 45 points... GT has better wheels for sure but that category only counts for 10-15 points. Accessories are about the same.... I don't see murals on carebear but maybe I'm missing them. 

As for the trikes..... I'm scratching my head lol.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Out of nowhere I decided to read this and decided to give my opinion, not that anyone cares.. Lol I believe the bikes were judged properly from what I'm seeing in the photos. I've seen both the gt bike and carebear bike in person. The carebear wins for two reasons, first reason is minor, display. Second reason makes a huge difference, body modifications. Look at the scoresheets and see, if I remember correctly, body mods is 45 points... GT has better wheels for sure but that category only counts for 10-15 points. Accessories are about the same.... I don't see murals on carebear but maybe I'm missing them.
> 
> As for the trikes.....* I'm scratching my head* lol.


because youre stupid


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

78mc said:


> I know Care Bear is from Az & something tell me that trike is from Az too.. NO disrespect to Care Bear or the trike. Just my 2 cents..


care bear beat me last year as well.....


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> because youre stupid


Lmao I would expect nothing less from you. Looks like there was 20 bikes at the show, based on pics.....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Pic of trike


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

96tein said:


> care bear beat me last year as well.....


:inout:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Care bear


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Who got 1 2 3rd in street class


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> Who got 1 2 3rd in street class


I'm not sure man I might have been a bit confused but I swear I only heard them say who won first and then skip to next catagory.and no I Was not drinking.but if any one knows who did place on street post up I'd like to know as well


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

jr602 said:


> I'm not sure man I might have been a bit confused but I swear I only heard them say who won first and then skip to next catagory.and no I Was not drinking.but if any one knows who did place on street post up I'd like to know as well


Yeah they were skipping a bunch


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

there was alot of nice street bike why wouldn't a judge all them does anybody have a pic of the winner yeah


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah they were skipping a bunch


Well I'm glad it's not just me who noticed it.i wounder who placed or if they just picked one and called it a day.maybee they just forgot i don't know all I know is that the move in and over all communication was a bit off no one could give u a answer and every one said diff things but that was to be expected with a new location and stuff


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

jr602 said:


> Well I'm glad it's not just me who noticed it.i wounder who placed or if they just picked one and called it a day.maybee they just forgot i don't know all I know is that the move in and over all communication was a bit off no one could give u a answer and every one said diff things but that was to be expected with a new location and stuff


True that bro and communication was way off I went around the stadium 4 times just to see where we could unload our bikes, they gave me the best of show plaque with out the lil plaque saying what I won lol its cool though now I know for next year


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> True that bro and communication was way off I went around the stadium 4 times just to see where we could unload our bikes, they gave me the best of show plaque with out the lil plaque saying what I won lol its cool though now I know for next year


I feel u a some of the staff was really rude man it's like they didn't wanna be bothered wen that's wat they get payed for.and the wait was whatever but we were there til like 10 30 at night waiting in line they had the bikes wai in a line while they let the cars go and after we got in they had us rush to get our stuff off and leave and for some reason they didn't know we're to put us we ended up having to use one space for 3 bikes.but the show made up for it.


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

jr602 said:


> I feel u a some of the staff was really rude man it's like they didn't wanna be bothered wen that's wat they get payed for.and the wait was whatever but we were there til like 10 30 at night waiting in line they had the bikes wai in a line while they let the cars go and after we got in they had us rush to get our stuff off and leave and for some reason they didn't know we're to put us we ended up having to use one space for 3 bikes.but the show made up for it.


Yeah they were rude


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

yeah Saturday morning me and 3 other vehicles what driving around in circles try tryin to unload bikes I don't think they had any clue what they were doingwe go around for a good 20 minutes before we unloaded I bikes I don't think ima do thIs show again


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

does anyone have any pictures


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Pics


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Any pics


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Izzy I posted allot of pics in different thread, Sal took the pics but I posted them for him, Its like 45 pics


----------

